# Kitchen Aid, Bosch or Ankarsrum for bread?



## beaglady (Oct 7, 2002)

DH wants to buy me a new mixer to replace the Kitchen Aid Professional Model that I killed in just a few years. Whatever I get needs to be able to handle several loaves of whole grain bread at a time, or enough cream cheese to make a restaurant size cheesecake. 

Are the new models of the 7-12 qt Kitchen Aid better than the ones made a few years ago? How about the Bosch Kitchen Machine? Soemone on another forum also recommended the Ankarsrum Original Mixer, and I did find some good reviews for it, but it's pricey so I'd want to be sure before taking the plunge to get one. 

Opinions please?


----------



## Gretchen Ann (Aug 30, 2010)

I have a Bosch mixer, it's at least 20 years old. I bake our bread. When we had teenage boys, I'd bake 10 loaves a week. It's held up all these years. Now it's on light duty since there is only 2 of us here.

When the boys got married, we gave them a Kitchen Aid mixer for a wedding present. When our daughter was engaged, she told me she wanted a Bosch and so we got her one. It's more what you are used to.

The first time my husband heard the mixer running, he was impressed because it would gear down when the bread was kneading.

I know they are expensive, but I look at it as an investment in eating healthy.


----------



## Marilyn (Aug 2, 2006)

I've had a Bosch for about a year now and am very happy with it. It routinely handles 5-6 loaf recipes.

That being said, I kind of wish I had looked at the Ankarsrum before I made my decision.


----------



## calliemoonbeam (Aug 7, 2007)

There was a discussion on this a year or two ago, but I can't find it now. CJ, one of our HT members, has one and loves it. I hadn't heard of it before then, but after researching it and comparing it to the others available, my next machine will definitely be an Ankarsrum.

I had a KitchenAid a few years back, and they just aren't made as well as they used to be. I wore one out and I don't even make huge batches of bread or anything else. I went back to using my Oster KitchenCenter from the 80s and it's still going strong, lol. I do like the idea of one all-purpose machine and have every attachment available for the KC. I'd definitely be doing the same with the Ankarsrum. Just my two cents.


----------



## MCJam (Dec 27, 2012)

If you can bite the bullet, a Hobart N50 5 quart mixer is the cat's meow($1300 new, half that on ebay used)! Blows the new Kitchen Aides right out of the water. All your Kitchen Aide attachments fit it too! They are made for commercial use, so I can run it hard every day and not worry. The motor barely warms up after grinding 5lbs of whole spelt berries (with the Family Living grain grinder with kitchen aide adapter made by Messerschmidt for Bosch $180) , or churning butter every day all spring and summer. We make hand stretched artisan bread weekly, so do not use it for kneading much, but I would have no doubt that it wouldn't bat an eye at that either! "Buy quality and you only cry once." (when you pay for it) It hurt to pay the bill, but I am sure that this one will last the rest of my life, and my grandchildren will be still using it...It is indeed a work horse.


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

I have both a 7 quart KitchenAid and an Ankarsrum. I LOVE the Ankarsrum for bread. I have never tried the dough hook that came with it, but use the roller and the blade. It makes fabulous bread!

I don't like it for cookie dough though. The roller and blade don't work well for it, and the cookie whisks have to use the cookie bowl, which is too small!


----------

